

Open Source Legal Docs – Save Money and Better Understand the Docs - pan_w

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;panwlegaldocs<p>Legal documents are obscure and costly. Let&#x27;s share our redacted docs to help others save money and collaborate to help each other understand the legal language. Go ahead and annotate the documents with questions and advice.<p>Feel free to message me with any thoughts.
======
kylebennett
Non-bitly link:
[https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B3Sveeh7BxpqfmgxY0to...](https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B3Sveeh7BxpqfmgxY0toNTdRc1UxNEZxX2NMMlFZR1VvLURkdXNULUFIUE4wOGFDOFNJVzg&usp=sharing)

------
alain94040
It's usually bad form to use bit.ly for links around here. You may want to
edit your post and put the real link.

~~~
pan_w
Thanks for the tip. I'll keep that in mind from now on. Cheers

